# Socks...



## thedru13 (Jan 4, 2014)

wasn't sure where to post this. So looking to see what others are wearing for socks.. odd question maybe.. My feet get cold. Trying to find a good pair of socks that don't make my feet sweat and then make them cold.. So looking for suggestions as to what people are using. I have tried the foot warmers and they just cause me to sweat and then create the cold. I don't wear thick socks now usually either volcom thin snowboarding socks or i have a pair of north face merlino wool socks that i wear that are ok but have a hole in them now. I have also tried leaving my boots looser as well as making sure they are not to tight. I do have custom molded foot beds so I did try and rule that aspect out as well. So not I am thinking socks might be my next thought. My boots are Nike Lunarendors


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

I've had good luck with Stance merino wool socks. The mid weight ones are pretty warm and they keep my feet dry much better than synthetic blends I've tried in the past.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

merino on sale, thinner the better.

Tekos favorite out of several brands so far.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

For socks whats the % merino you should be looking for? Costco has some for a ridiculously low price. I think they are 11% merino. What are the expensive brands?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Smartwool...


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

If your feet are really cold its 90% your boots. They are either super old and/or worn out, or don't properly fit your feet. Almost no boot on the mainstream market these days is going to leave you with a cold foot if it fits well. Long merino wool or synthetic socks are just a little added protection and largely for calf comfort to keep your boot from rubbing.

Old or misfitting boots are almost guaranteed to be your problem, modern boots are really well insulated no matter the brand. Thick socks are always your enemy for both fit and breathing. People still show up wearing two or three socks not realizing how terrible a mistake that is.

Stance as referenced make a ton of great socks and their snow line made from Merino wool I can't even wear unless it's the middle of winter but man are they comfy. They are usually around the 30% wool margin. If your feet are far too cold look towards your boot first, socks I can guarantee are not your problem.


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

I wear dress socks. The thinner the better. Your boots keep your feet warm, not your socks.


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> Smartwool...


I love smart wool. They just don't last me more than a season.

Last year I switched to Darn Tough socks. Same feel, lifetime guarantee. Still merino wool.

Check them out.


----------



## ZeMax (Feb 21, 2014)

Costco Merino wool socks.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

The higher merino content and better the sock, the quicker it will wear out. IMO

But I like em thin.

I have a bunch of smartwools collected over the last 4 or 5 years and none of them are remotely worn out, but then again they are not as thin as the Tekos I have come to prefer. Ill throw my smartwools on when its cold as fuck.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

snowklinger said:


> The higher merino content and better the sock, the quicker it will wear out. IMO
> 
> But I like em thin.
> 
> I have a bunch of smartwools collected over the last 4 or 5 years and none of them are remotely worn out, but then again they are not as thin as the Tekos I have come to prefer. Ill throw my smartwools on when its cold as fuck.


is there a rating for how thin they are? i ask because on Stance's website it just says what material, not how thick or thin the actual sock is . . .


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Matty_B_Bop said:


> is there a rating for how thin they are? i ask because on Stance's website it just says what material, not how thick or thin the actual sock is . . .


only way is to try or touch, haven't had stance yet, almost pulled the trigger a couple times this summer on whiskym


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

Matty_B_Bop said:


> is there a rating for how thin they are? i ask because on Stance's website it just says what material, not how thick or thin the actual sock is . . .


There is a rating. I've seen them in shops and they put on the packaging either light or medium cushioning. If they don't post that info on the site then I would just email them.


----------



## supham (Feb 14, 2011)

stickz said:


> I wear dress socks. The thinner the better. Your boots keep your feet warm, not your socks.


No shit. I thought I was the only one wearing dress socks.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

Brewtown said:


> There is a rating. I've seen them in shops and they put on the packaging either light or medium cushioning. If they don't post that info on the site then I would just email them.


sounds good. just glad there is a rating. thanks for the heads up.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

great work by everyone.


----------



## Kesserendrel (Mar 23, 2010)

Smartwool ultra thin ski socks and about the 40th pair of boots I tried on (Flow Talon for the win!) last season, a size and a half smaller than I thought I needed. Bomber and warm and won't pack out in 30 days.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

Darn Tough rule imo, guaranteed for life. I ride the Function 5


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

From what I read in this thread I can just ride without socks. I should try I guess...:dry:


----------



## that_guy (Jan 17, 2010)

Extazy said:


> From what I read in this thread I can just ride without socks. I should try I guess...:dry:


I do, in fact. Haven't worn them riding in many years.

But most people do wear socks, you only need one thin pair at the most, and avoid cotton unless you want to be miserable. 

The liner is going to keep your feet warm, and if your feet are still cold, it can be attributed to improperly fitting boots, or you may have cranked the bindings too tight.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Also get cold feet easily with other shoes / activities? You're a smoker?


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Icebreaker Merino, not cheap but super warm and pretty durable.


----------



## thedru13 (Jan 4, 2014)

wow... lots of great info!!! 

So I feel like I have done my homework. Had my boots professionally fitted.. Had custom footbeds made, didn't do custom liners... I have tried loose lacing and know when I lace them to tight. Even got tested to see if I had poor circulation. All checked out. My feet do tend to sweat a lot.. So sometimes when i take my boots off they are actually wet inside.. I don't know what to wear or what to do to combat that....


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

yo tootsies are just going to sweat...use wicking liners. My feet are always steaming hot and wet. But go with thin, wicking and light weight merino.


----------



## acoolazn (Nov 30, 2014)

thedru13 said:


> wow... lots of great info!!!
> 
> So I feel like I have done my homework. Had my boots professionally fitted.. Had custom footbeds made, didn't do custom liners... I have tried loose lacing and know when I lace them to tight. Even got tested to see if I had poor circulation. All checked out. My feet do tend to sweat a lot.. So sometimes when i take my boots off they are actually wet inside.. I don't know what to wear or what to do to combat that....


Spray antiperspirant and/or gold bond should do the trick for ya


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

Darn tough suck. I slide around in my boots with those. Or slide around in the sock, not sure. 

Either way. No other sock do I slide around in.


----------

